# Customer doesnt sign estimate or contract



## tlfettled (Oct 19, 2006)

When the customer doesnt sign the estimate and they ask you to go ahead and start work on their project! Not to mention the contract ---[ DONT DO IT ]    :furious: :furious: :w00t:


----------



## woodmagman (Feb 17, 2007)

There is an estimate and a contract. Do your estimates have all the terms, condition and specifications on them or do you use contracts for that. http://www.hiringacontractor.com/En/default.asp
Protects both you and the customer.......


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

An estimate give the cust. a rough idea of the scope and approx. cost of the project and does not need to be signed.

If the est. is accepted, the contract follows. It is much more detailed and MUST be signed before beginning ANYTHING.


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

Gonna tell you tale of woe?? Jk'ing, what happened?


----------



## POOLMANinCT (Oct 7, 2006)

care to show teetor?

i crawled out of the pool forum for some daylight...


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

POOL, I've posted them many times. They're here somewhere. If you cant' find them, I'll PM a couple to you. Just a PITA editing out all of the cust. personals.


----------



## POOLMANinCT (Oct 7, 2006)

ty teetor ill dig them up

ray


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

Don't understand the concept of giving the customer an estimate that doesn't involve them signing an acceptance and giving a deposit.

You're gonna just give them a number

and then come back to have them sign something???

You're creating more of an opportunity to shop and find the cheapos.

90% of our deals are signed on day of presentation
We don't provide an estimate for them just to know what the project will cost. That's just working by price. Wave goodbye to the prospect.
We provide an estimate to inform the customer on their decision to exclusively work with us. How our work will benefit them.

Then we have them sign a Service Agreement and take a deposit.

An estimate is the process of selling a job to the customer.
It's not a piece of paper.
As in, an interview is the process of selling yourself to an employer. It's not the paperwork you fill out when you've landed the job.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst (Mar 29, 2006)

Not that this makes a huge difference to anyone getting signatures, but, 'for the heck of it', we have this on all our contracts:


*No work shall begin prior to the signing of this contract and transmittal to the owner of a copy of the signed contract. *


----------



## SuperiorBuilt (Mar 20, 2007)

I have a policy of "If there is no signed contract, no work will start". The same is true for change orders. 
When I first started my business, I started a job based on a verbal agreement. I figured it was a friend(HO) of many years. I put an agreement in writing and left it for him at the end of the first work day. At the end of the second day of demo, HO asks why i did not demo the garage wall, I said it was not part of our agreement I had left the night before. He says yes it was , I say no. He also tells me I was also to build a small room in the garage. I tell him there wasn't any discussion on this room in the garage. I stop work and tell him I want everything in writing before I start work again. He wants everything done for the same price. i say i am sorry i can't help him . i walk off the job after he reminds me i have no signed contract. I lose two days pay


MORAL OF THE STORY: NO WORK GETS DONE UNLESS IT IS IN WRITING.
I lost a friend but gain a valuable business lesson which i am very greatful for.


----------



## POOLMANinCT (Oct 7, 2006)

you didn't loose a friend......


----------



## AtlanticWBConst (Mar 29, 2006)

SuperiorBuilt said:


> I have a policy of "If there is no signed contract, no work will start". The same is true for change orders.
> When I first started my business, I started a job based on a verbal agreement. I figured it was a friend(HO) of many years. I put an agreement in writing and left it for him at the end of the first work day. At the end of the second day of demo, HO asks why i did not demo the garage wall, I said it was not part of our agreement I had left the night before. He says yes it was , I say no. He also tells me I was also to build a small room in the garage. I tell him there wasn't any discussion on this room in the garage. I stop work and tell him I want everything in writing before I start work again. He wants everything done for the same price. i say i am sorry i can't help him . i walk off the job after he reminds me i have no signed contract. I lose two days pay
> 
> 
> ...


Very well done.....You cut your losses right up front. 
He sent every red flag up right then and there....that he was going to take every advantage of you that he could get....

...ugh...some friend.....
UGH!!!


----------



## SuperiorBuilt (Mar 20, 2007)

This same former "Friend" (HO) was told by a home inspector on an investment property he bought, to change some water valves in the basement. Total cost estimated by the inspector to change the valves was in the ballpark of about $400. He never changed them. It ends up the valves fail and leak in to the basement about a month later. the flood water in the basement reached about 3' 1/2 feet before anyone notice. Yes what goes around comes around:thumbsup: . Unfortunately the HO is now trying to stiff the flood restoration guy out of his money now. Can wait to see how this one plays out!!!! AND YES HE DOES HAVE THE MONEY TO PAY!!!!


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

SuperiorBuilt said:


> MORAL OF THE STORY: NO WORK GETS DONE UNLESS IT IS IN WRITING.
> I lost a friend but gain a valuable business lesson which i am very greatful for.



I have had this happen once, and it usually doesn't happen to me, but it was a a cheap price for finding out who is a friend and who can't be trusted...funny thing about growing up in a small town, my grandparents always "knew" whose "word" was good, and who you wouldn't trust any further then you could throw them. I present a contract (steel buildings, for example) before we start the grade work....9 times out of 10, the building has already been ordered and I don't order without a check from the customer, so they are committed.

On a new home, we also contract before start, and I have had guys try to "stretch" what is included.


----------



## ultimatetouch (May 27, 2006)

SuperiorBuilt said:


> I have a policy of "If there is no signed contract, no work will start". The same is true for change orders.
> When I first started my business, I started a job based on a verbal agreement. I figured it was a friend(HO) of many years. I put an agreement in writing and left it for him at the end of the first work day. At the end of the second day of demo, HO asks why i did not demo the garage wall, I said it was not part of our agreement I had left the night before. He says yes it was , I say no. He also tells me I was also to build a small room in the garage. I tell him there wasn't any discussion on this room in the garage. I stop work and tell him I want everything in writing before I start work again. He wants everything done for the same price. i say i am sorry i can't help him . i walk off the job after he reminds me i have no signed contract. I lose two days pay
> 
> 
> ...


I like to have the contract signed in hand, and at least a 25% deposit. Unless the job is under 1100 dollars and I know the person.

Its a business and I call it leverage.


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

"Customer doesnt sign estimate or contract" 

This is an oxymoron!


----------

